# This weekend?



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

Any one else going to see Coldplay this weekend?

We are going Saturday night !! tickets arent great but sooo excited! 

Sian


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

My boss is going tomorrow night (Emirates?)

Kinda jealous - they're a marmite band but one i'd liek to see live.

enjoy!


----------

